# Greetings from a percecuted facebook refugee.



## impuretrash

Hi guys. It's been a few years since I posted on any message board, I eventually gave them up in favor of Facebook, where I wage ideological warfare on commie scum and try to redpill normies. Zuckerberg has made the platform hostile to people of my particular views and I stepped on yet another landmine yesterday when I posted the suggestion 'die commie'. It's interesting that that particular phrase goes against the rules, when similar suggestions toward 'nazis' is absolutely encouraged. Just days ago I reported a video of a small asian baby being hung from it's neck and strangled which did not violate the site's community standards, which serves as an example of Zuckerberg's corrupt morality.

Anyway I figured I'd try a political message board while I wait for my ban to be lifted. Who knows, I might even decide to stay. I'm a big fan of extreme heavy metal especially the subgenre black metal, I've been very conservative for most of my life, always skeptical of the PC marxist garbage the public education system tried to indoctrinate me with. Most people would probably consider me alt-right even though I've never attended any of their events. I tried hard to resist being pulled in that direction but as someone who values truth above all else, the alt-right is the only place for me.


----------



## Moonglow

Who cares, but hello anyway...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Well, you might as well meet the mascot:






Enjoy your stay.


----------



## impuretrash

I'm not sure if i should feel turned on or disgusted by that.


----------



## miketx

hi.


----------



## miketx

impuretrash said:


> I'm not sure if i should feel turned on or disgusted by that.


Careful, he's into same sex parodies.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

impuretrash said:


> I'm not sure if i should feel turned on or disgusted by that.



That is Hillary's blow up doll for when Huma is not available


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if i should feel turned on or disgusted by that.
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, he's into same sex parodies.
Click to expand...


He's also double jointed


----------



## impuretrash

Lucy Hamilton said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if i should feel turned on or disgusted by that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Hillary's blow up doll for when Huma is not available
Click to expand...



So I'm not the only one who suspects Clinton and Abedin of being an item behind closed doors. There's no doubt about it in my mind. Nasty woman indeed.


----------



## miketx

impuretrash said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if i should feel turned on or disgusted by that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Hillary's blow up doll for when Huma is not available
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm not the only one who suspects Clinton and Abedin of being an item behind closed doors. There's no doubt about it in my mind. Nasty woman indeed.
Click to expand...

wyeho?


----------



## impuretrash

miketx said:


> wyeho?


I don't know what that means.


----------



## miketx

impuretrash said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> wyeho?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that means.
Click to expand...

Oh, but do you want to know? I think you can figure it out as you are no doubt a cunning linguist.


----------



## Hossfly

miketx said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> wyeho?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, but do you want to know? I think you can figure it out as you are no doubt a cunning linguist.
Click to expand...


I saw what you did there!


----------



## Hossfly

impuretrash said:


> I'm not sure if i should feel turned on or disgusted by that.



Then this will soothe your soul.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> wyeho?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, but do you want to know? I think you can figure it out as you are no doubt a cunning linguist.
Click to expand...


I'm just an innocent girl with a virgin mind, stop trying to corrupt my innocent virgin mind....oh wait, hold on, I forgot


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Hossfly said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if i should feel turned on or disgusted by that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this will soothe your soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146956
Click to expand...


I'm doing this  so I can't see that degenerate and evil picture you insist on posting


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

impuretrash said:


> I'm not sure if i should feel turned on or disgusted by that.



   My first reaction...that fuken thing weirds me out.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> wyeho?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, but do you want to know? I think you can figure it out as you are no doubt a cunning linguist.
Click to expand...


  Come on man thats pretty obscure...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if i should feel turned on or disgusted by that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first reaction...that fuken thing weirds me out.
Click to expand...


^^^^ Prude


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if i should feel turned on or disgusted by that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first reaction...that fuken thing weirds me out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Prude
Click to expand...


  Just because it's not my type.....


----------



## Dalia




----------



## VictoriasExoticGirl

impuretrash To be honest, we don't want anybody to die, whether he is a communist or *sigh* alt-right.


----------



## impuretrash

VictoriasExoticGirl said:


> impuretrash To be honest, we don't want anybody to die, whether he is a communist or *sigh* alt-right.



*sigh* it was a joke.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

impuretrash said:


> VictoriasExoticGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash To be honest, we don't want anybody to die, whether he is a communist or *sigh* alt-right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* it was a joke.
Click to expand...


They must be a Leftist darling, Leftists are devoid of a sense of humour


----------



## hjmick

Were you per*s*ecuted for spelling per*s*ecuted with a "c"?


----------



## VictoriasExoticGirl

Lucy Hamilton said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VictoriasExoticGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash To be honest, we don't want anybody to die, whether he is a communist or *sigh* alt-right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* it was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They must be a Leftist darling, Leftists are devoid of a sense of humour
Click to expand...


I am a proud Leftist and a proud woman, thank you very much!


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if i should feel turned on or disgusted by that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first reaction...that fuken thing weirds me out.
Click to expand...

I scroll past it really fast.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

VictoriasExoticGirl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VictoriasExoticGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash To be honest, we don't want anybody to die, whether he is a communist or *sigh* alt-right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* it was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They must be a Leftist darling, Leftists are devoid of a sense of humour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a proud Leftist and a proud woman, thank you very much!
Click to expand...


Transgender?


----------



## Gracie

btw...welcome to usmb. I see you already found the coffee shop. 

Sincerely,
One of the many Old Coots


----------



## Gracie

Oh, and WHY would you post on....gag....FB??? Fuckerberg is a fucktard.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> btw...welcome to usmb. I see you already found the coffee shop.
> 
> Sincerely,
> One of the many Old Coots



Now you mention coffee Gracie


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> Oh, and WHY would you post on....gag....FB??? Fuckerberg is a fucktard.



Twitter also.


----------



## fncceo

Marion Morrison said:


> Well, you might as well meet the mascot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your stay.



My brain hates my eyes for seeing that.


----------



## impuretrash

Gracie said:


> Oh, and WHY would you post on....gag....FB??? Fuckerberg is a fucktard.



Years ago it was just for fun, sharing and discovering music but it's gradually evolved into a battlefield of ideas. I can reach millions of people with just one post.


----------



## VictoriasExoticGirl

Lucy Hamilton Which country are you from?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

VictoriasExoticGirl said:


> Lucy Hamilton Which country are you from?



You have 23 messages, I don't respond to personal questions, wait until you have....more than 1,500 messages and then I respond to personal questions.


----------



## defcon4

VictoriasExoticGirl said:


> Lucy Hamilton Which country are you from?


You want to meet her?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

impuretrash said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and WHY would you post on....gag....FB??? Fuckerberg is a fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago it was just for fun, sharing and discovering music but it's gradually evolved into a battlefield of ideas. I can reach millions of people with just one post.
Click to expand...


The problem now is that they are becoming intolerant of different ideas, it's becoming an Echo Chamber for Group Think, which is why Facebook have employed thousands of SJWs to flag any comment that is Outside The Box.

As someone who supports Free Speech and Free Thought the above Censorship is disturbing on all levels.


----------



## VictoriasExoticGirl

defcon4 She doesn't seem welcoming. Stereotypical of a European...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> VictoriasExoticGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton Which country are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> You want to meet her?
Click to expand...


This below is you def my darling


----------



## defcon4

VictoriasExoticGirl said:


> defcon4 She doesn't seem welcoming. Stereotypical of a European...


So, you are a sock with male attributes. Cool.


----------



## impuretrash

Lucy Hamilton said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and WHY would you post on....gag....FB??? Fuckerberg is a fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago it was just for fun, sharing and discovering music but it's gradually evolved into a battlefield of ideas. I can reach millions of people with just one post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem now is that they are becoming intolerant of different ideas, it's becoming an Echo Chamber for Group Think, which is why Facebook have employed thousands of SJWs to flag any comment that is Outside The Box.
> 
> As someone who supports Free Speech and Free Thought the above Censorship is disturbing on all levels.
Click to expand...


It's fun to invade the echo chamber of easily triggered huffpo dykes.


----------



## Gracie

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and WHY would you post on....gag....FB??? Fuckerberg is a fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter also.
Click to expand...

I like twitter. I tweet now and then. Mostly just "so cute" or "beautiful pic" or some such. I retweet mostly. Pics of baby animals, photography, positive images, etc.


----------



## Gracie

VictoriasExoticGirl said:


> defcon4 She doesn't seem welcoming. Stereotypical of a European...


Lucy rocks!! I love it when she calls people her darling.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and WHY would you post on....gag....FB??? Fuckerberg is a fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like twitter. I tweet now and then. Mostly just "so cute" or "beautiful pic" or some such. I retweet mostly. Pics of baby animals, photography, positive images, etc.
Click to expand...


Well Twitter has not become as fanatical about censorship as Facebook has....yet.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> VictoriasExoticGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 She doesn't seem welcoming. Stereotypical of a European...
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy rocks!! I love it when she calls people her darling.
Click to expand...


Thank you Gracie darling 

IRL I do call people darling also. Everyone likes it, nobody has ever not liked me calling them darling.


----------



## impuretrash

this is me if anyone is curious


Gracie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and WHY would you post on....gag....FB??? Fuckerberg is a fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like twitter. I tweet now and then. Mostly just "so cute" or "beautiful pic" or some such. I retweet mostly. Pics of baby animals, photography, positive images, etc.
Click to expand...


I follow several cat pages on fb aside from all the metal and political stuff. I love me some kitties.


----------



## Gracie

I picture her as Greta Garbo, laying on a couch with a slender cig holder in one hand, a glass of wine in the other, telling her maid to press enter as she taps her keyboard with long red fingernails.


----------



## skye

What does it feel to belong to Zoikerberg's  Facebook?

I have never done it....

I just despise him.....  and him being a Globalist, Chinese related, Mao Red,  Totalitarian  and everything related to him! 

He is poison.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

impuretrash said:


> this is me if anyone is curious
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and WHY would you post on....gag....FB??? Fuckerberg is a fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like twitter. I tweet now and then. Mostly just "so cute" or "beautiful pic" or some such. I retweet mostly. Pics of baby animals, photography, positive images, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I follow several cat pages on fb aside from all the metal and political stuff. I love me some kitties.
Click to expand...


Anyone who likes cats and kittens is okay and okay


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is me if anyone is curious
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and WHY would you post on....gag....FB??? Fuckerberg is a fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like twitter. I tweet now and then. Mostly just "so cute" or "beautiful pic" or some such. I retweet mostly. Pics of baby animals, photography, positive images, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I follow several cat pages on fb aside from all the metal and political stuff. I love me some kitties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who likes cats and kittens is okay and okay
Click to expand...

I do love hmm....cats.


----------



## fncceo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Anyone who likes cats and kittens is okay and okay



Depends on the sauce ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> I picture her as Greta Garbo, laying on a couch with a slender cig holder in one hand, a glass of wine in the other, telling her maid to press enter as she taps her keyboard with long red fingernails.



Well of course that is a Martini in that glass, although it was Martini O'Clock several hours ago.


----------



## impuretrash

Lucy Hamilton said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is me if anyone is curious
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and WHY would you post on....gag....FB??? Fuckerberg is a fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like twitter. I tweet now and then. Mostly just "so cute" or "beautiful pic" or some such. I retweet mostly. Pics of baby animals, photography, positive images, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I follow several cat pages on fb aside from all the metal and political stuff. I love me some kitties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who likes cats and kittens is okay and okay
Click to expand...


check out this beauty, famous on facebook:



Venus the Two Face Cat


----------



## impuretrash

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who likes cats and kittens is okay and okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the sauce ...
Click to expand...


----------



## impuretrash

here's me, I'm not famous...yet.


----------



## fncceo

The love child of Alestair Crowley and Sissy Spacek?


----------



## Gracie

impuretrash said:


> here's me, I'm not famous...yet.
> View attachment 147924


You look very vampiric. And young. Now get off my lawn!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is me if anyone is curious
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and WHY would you post on....gag....FB??? Fuckerberg is a fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like twitter. I tweet now and then. Mostly just "so cute" or "beautiful pic" or some such. I retweet mostly. Pics of baby animals, photography, positive images, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I follow several cat pages on fb aside from all the metal and political stuff. I love me some kitties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who likes cats and kittens is okay and okay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do love hmm....cats.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

fncceo said:


> The love child of Alestair Crowley and Sissy Spacek?


I was thinking Crowley too!! LOL


----------



## frigidweirdo

impuretrash said:


> Hi guys. It's been a few years since I posted on any message board, I eventually gave them up in favor of Facebook, where I wage ideological warfare on commie scum and try to redpill normies. Zuckerberg has made the platform hostile to people of my particular views and I stepped on yet another landmine yesterday when I posted the suggestion 'die commie'. It's interesting that that particular phrase goes against the rules, when similar suggestions toward 'nazis' is absolutely encouraged. Just days ago I reported a video of a small asian baby being hung from it's neck and strangled which did not violate the site's community standards, which serves as an example of Zuckerberg's corrupt morality.
> 
> Anyway I figured I'd try a political message board while I wait for my ban to be lifted. Who knows, I might even decide to stay. I'm a big fan of extreme heavy metal especially the subgenre black metal, I've been very conservative for most of my life, always skeptical of the PC marxist garbage the public education system tried to indoctrinate me with. Most people would probably consider me alt-right even though I've never attended any of their events. I tried hard to resist being pulled in that direction but as someone who values truth above all else, the alt-right is the only place for me.



Well, someone who can't even write persecuted properly, in the day and age where web browsers have inbuilt spell checkers, shows that maybe you're waging war on people, but that doesn't mean what you're doing is right. 

In fact you've even admitted you write "die commie", hiding behind a computer and telling people to go and die. I mean, how many times did you say "die Nazi" and get your post removed? Probably never, because you probably never wrote that. It's called selective sight. You see what you want to see, and don't see what isn't convenient.

Thanks for the whine, but, I don't partake of whine.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who likes cats and kittens is okay and okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the sauce ...
Click to expand...


^^^^ No I am not looking at that, this is what I am doing:


----------



## fncceo

Gracie said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The love child of Alestair Crowley and Sissy Spacek?
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking Crowley too!! LOL
Click to expand...


Great minds ...


----------



## Gracie

I gotta get. My tv show is coming on. Takes me 15 minutes to find my cane and my teeth (I nibble snacks while I watch my shows). But, since you were so kind to share..this is me:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

impuretrash said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is me if anyone is curious
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and WHY would you post on....gag....FB??? Fuckerberg is a fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like twitter. I tweet now and then. Mostly just "so cute" or "beautiful pic" or some such. I retweet mostly. Pics of baby animals, photography, positive images, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I follow several cat pages on fb aside from all the metal and political stuff. I love me some kitties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who likes cats and kittens is okay and okay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> check out this beauty, famous on facebook:
> View attachment 147922
> Venus the Two Face Cat
Click to expand...


Is that you? I can't see the other picture of you that you posted.

That must be you, no wonder I like you, you are a cat


----------



## skye

impuretrash said:


> here's me, I'm not famous...yet.
> View attachment 147924



so have you  a photo with short hair too?


----------



## Gracie

frigidweirdo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys. It's been a few years since I posted on any message board, I eventually gave them up in favor of Facebook, where I wage ideological warfare on commie scum and try to redpill normies. Zuckerberg has made the platform hostile to people of my particular views and I stepped on yet another landmine yesterday when I posted the suggestion 'die commie'. It's interesting that that particular phrase goes against the rules, when similar suggestions toward 'nazis' is absolutely encouraged. Just days ago I reported a video of a small asian baby being hung from it's neck and strangled which did not violate the site's community standards, which serves as an example of Zuckerberg's corrupt morality.
> 
> Anyway I figured I'd try a political message board while I wait for my ban to be lifted. Who knows, I might even decide to stay. I'm a big fan of extreme heavy metal especially the subgenre black metal, I've been very conservative for most of my life, always skeptical of the PC marxist garbage the public education system tried to indoctrinate me with. Most people would probably consider me alt-right even though I've never attended any of their events. I tried hard to resist being pulled in that direction but as someone who values truth above all else, the alt-right is the only place for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, someone who can't even write persecuted properly, in the day and age where web browsers have inbuilt spell checkers, shows that maybe you're waging war on people, but that doesn't mean what you're doing is right.
> 
> In fact you've even admitted you write "die commie", hiding behind a computer and telling people to go and die. I mean, how many times did you say "die Nazi" and get your post removed? Probably never, because you probably never wrote that. It's called selective sight. You see what you want to see, and don't see what isn't convenient.
> 
> Thanks for the whine, but, I don't partake of whine.
Click to expand...

And you need to remember this is an introduction thread, sonnyboy. No flaming in intro threads.


----------



## Gracie

I like his long hair. Then again, I'm an old hippie. Long hair is sexy.


----------



## ChrisL

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is me if anyone is curious
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and WHY would you post on....gag....FB??? Fuckerberg is a fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like twitter. I tweet now and then. Mostly just "so cute" or "beautiful pic" or some such. I retweet mostly. Pics of baby animals, photography, positive images, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I follow several cat pages on fb aside from all the metal and political stuff. I love me some kitties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who likes cats and kittens is okay and okay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do love hmm....cats.
Click to expand...


----------



## impuretrash

skye said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's me, I'm not famous...yet.
> View attachment 147924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so have you  a photo with short hair too?
Click to expand...


not one in the last 25 years..


----------



## skye

impuretrash said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's me, I'm not famous...yet.
> View attachment 147924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so have you  a photo with short hair too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not one in the last 25 years..
Click to expand...



too bad


----------



## Gracie

btw...when I was young, I was told I looked like Grace Slick of Jefferson Airplane. So..I guess I now look like her as she is now, lol.

Ok. Master Chef is on. Toodles!


----------



## frigidweirdo

Gracie said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys. It's been a few years since I posted on any message board, I eventually gave them up in favor of Facebook, where I wage ideological warfare on commie scum and try to redpill normies. Zuckerberg has made the platform hostile to people of my particular views and I stepped on yet another landmine yesterday when I posted the suggestion 'die commie'. It's interesting that that particular phrase goes against the rules, when similar suggestions toward 'nazis' is absolutely encouraged. Just days ago I reported a video of a small asian baby being hung from it's neck and strangled which did not violate the site's community standards, which serves as an example of Zuckerberg's corrupt morality.
> 
> Anyway I figured I'd try a political message board while I wait for my ban to be lifted. Who knows, I might even decide to stay. I'm a big fan of extreme heavy metal especially the subgenre black metal, I've been very conservative for most of my life, always skeptical of the PC marxist garbage the public education system tried to indoctrinate me with. Most people would probably consider me alt-right even though I've never attended any of their events. I tried hard to resist being pulled in that direction but as someone who values truth above all else, the alt-right is the only place for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, someone who can't even write persecuted properly, in the day and age where web browsers have inbuilt spell checkers, shows that maybe you're waging war on people, but that doesn't mean what you're doing is right.
> 
> In fact you've even admitted you write "die commie", hiding behind a computer and telling people to go and die. I mean, how many times did you say "die Nazi" and get your post removed? Probably never, because you probably never wrote that. It's called selective sight. You see what you want to see, and don't see what isn't convenient.
> 
> Thanks for the whine, but, I don't partake of whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you need to remember this is an introduction thread, sonnyboy. No flaming in intro threads.
Click to expand...


Well, the OP is rather flaming in itself, don't you think?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> btw...when I was young, I was told I looked like Grace Slick of Jefferson Airplane. So..I guess I now look like her as she is now, lol.
> 
> Ok. Master Chef is on. Toodles!



*"Ok. Master Chef is on."*


----------



## Linkiloo

Long hair is grungy not sexy


----------



## Vastator

frigidweirdo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys. It's been a few years since I posted on any message board, I eventually gave them up in favor of Facebook, where I wage ideological warfare on commie scum and try to redpill normies. Zuckerberg has made the platform hostile to people of my particular views and I stepped on yet another landmine yesterday when I posted the suggestion 'die commie'. It's interesting that that particular phrase goes against the rules, when similar suggestions toward 'nazis' is absolutely encouraged. Just days ago I reported a video of a small asian baby being hung from it's neck and strangled which did not violate the site's community standards, which serves as an example of Zuckerberg's corrupt morality.
> 
> Anyway I figured I'd try a political message board while I wait for my ban to be lifted. Who knows, I might even decide to stay. I'm a big fan of extreme heavy metal especially the subgenre black metal, I've been very conservative for most of my life, always skeptical of the PC marxist garbage the public education system tried to indoctrinate me with. Most people would probably consider me alt-right even though I've never attended any of their events. I tried hard to resist being pulled in that direction but as someone who values truth above all else, the alt-right is the only place for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, someone who can't even write persecuted properly, in the day and age where web browsers have inbuilt spell checkers, shows that maybe you're waging war on people, but that doesn't mean what you're doing is right.
> 
> In fact you've even admitted you write "die commie", hiding behind a computer and telling people to go and die. I mean, how many times did you say "die Nazi" and get your post removed? Probably never, because you probably never wrote that. It's called selective sight. You see what you want to see, and don't see what isn't convenient.
> 
> Thanks for the whine, but, I don't partake of whine.
Click to expand...

You give spell checkers too much credit. The spell checker/auto correct on my android phone routinely replaces correctly spelled words with not only incorrectly spelled words... Sometimes it will replace up 3 of the previous words altogether. It's fucking infuriating. So no... Spell checkers are not the be-all, end-all...


----------



## frigidweirdo

Vastator said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys. It's been a few years since I posted on any message board, I eventually gave them up in favor of Facebook, where I wage ideological warfare on commie scum and try to redpill normies. Zuckerberg has made the platform hostile to people of my particular views and I stepped on yet another landmine yesterday when I posted the suggestion 'die commie'. It's interesting that that particular phrase goes against the rules, when similar suggestions toward 'nazis' is absolutely encouraged. Just days ago I reported a video of a small asian baby being hung from it's neck and strangled which did not violate the site's community standards, which serves as an example of Zuckerberg's corrupt morality.
> 
> Anyway I figured I'd try a political message board while I wait for my ban to be lifted. Who knows, I might even decide to stay. I'm a big fan of extreme heavy metal especially the subgenre black metal, I've been very conservative for most of my life, always skeptical of the PC marxist garbage the public education system tried to indoctrinate me with. Most people would probably consider me alt-right even though I've never attended any of their events. I tried hard to resist being pulled in that direction but as someone who values truth above all else, the alt-right is the only place for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, someone who can't even write persecuted properly, in the day and age where web browsers have inbuilt spell checkers, shows that maybe you're waging war on people, but that doesn't mean what you're doing is right.
> 
> In fact you've even admitted you write "die commie", hiding behind a computer and telling people to go and die. I mean, how many times did you say "die Nazi" and get your post removed? Probably never, because you probably never wrote that. It's called selective sight. You see what you want to see, and don't see what isn't convenient.
> 
> Thanks for the whine, but, I don't partake of whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You give spell checkers too much credit. The spell checker/auto correct on my android phone routinely replaces correctly spelled words with not only incorrectly spelled words... Sometimes it will replace up 3 of the previous words altogether. It's fucking infuriating. So no... Spell checkers are not the be-all, end-all...
Click to expand...


No, they're not, but they should give you an indication that something's wrong.


----------



## impuretrash

I'm probably going to be banned soon. Just in time for my return to facebook. Nice knowing you guys.


----------



## Vastator

impuretrash said:


> I'm probably going to be banned soon. Just in time for my return to facebook. Nice knowing you guys.


Why in the world anyone would waste their time, and offer up their profile to facebook;... I'll never understand. You realize that Facebook is the sheep's primary residence,  don't you?


----------



## impuretrash

Vastator said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to be banned soon. Just in time for my return to facebook. Nice knowing you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world anyone would waste their time, and offer up their profile to facebook;... I'll never understand. You realize that Facebook is the sheep's primary residence,  don't you?
Click to expand...


It's where the normies hang out:


----------



## Dalia

impuretrash said:


> I'm probably going to be banned soon. Just in time for my return to facebook. Nice knowing you guys.


Why would you get banned ? Stick around and just behave good that's it.


----------



## Dalia

Vastator said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys. It's been a few years since I posted on any message board, I eventually gave them up in favor of Facebook, where I wage ideological warfare on commie scum and try to redpill normies. Zuckerberg has made the platform hostile to people of my particular views and I stepped on yet another landmine yesterday when I posted the suggestion 'die commie'. It's interesting that that particular phrase goes against the rules, when similar suggestions toward 'nazis' is absolutely encouraged. Just days ago I reported a video of a small asian baby being hung from it's neck and strangled which did not violate the site's community standards, which serves as an example of Zuckerberg's corrupt morality.
> 
> Anyway I figured I'd try a political message board while I wait for my ban to be lifted. Who knows, I might even decide to stay. I'm a big fan of extreme heavy metal especially the subgenre black metal, I've been very conservative for most of my life, always skeptical of the PC marxist garbage the public education system tried to indoctrinate me with. Most people would probably consider me alt-right even though I've never attended any of their events. I tried hard to resist being pulled in that direction but as someone who values truth above all else, the alt-right is the only place for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, someone who can't even write persecuted properly, in the day and age where web browsers have inbuilt spell checkers, shows that maybe you're waging war on people, but that doesn't mean what you're doing is right.
> 
> In fact you've even admitted you write "die commie", hiding behind a computer and telling people to go and die. I mean, how many times did you say "die Nazi" and get your post removed? Probably never, because you probably never wrote that. It's called selective sight. You see what you want to see, and don't see what isn't convenient.
> 
> Thanks for the whine, but, I don't partake of whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You give spell checkers too much credit. The spell checker/auto correct on my android phone routinely replaces correctly spelled words with not only incorrectly spelled words... Sometimes it will replace up 3 of the previous words altogether. It's fucking infuriating. So no... Spell checkers are not the be-all, end-all...
Click to expand...

Facebook is an entry for unveiling someone's privacy, photos, hobbies," friends" just missing the address of the profile.and some people are quite stupid to give their full name on their profile.
And it's so informal


----------



## Tom Horn

Marion Morrison said:


> Well, you might as well meet the mascot:



I'm breaking ranks with Hossfly on this... it's fucking HIDEOUS!


----------



## Tom Horn

impuretrash said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> wyeho?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that means.
Click to expand...


miketx is a disturbed individual...he's currently being monitored by (****************) REDACTED (sorry, it's classifed).


----------



## Tom Horn

VictoriasExoticGirl said:


> I am a proud Leftist and a proud woman, thank you very much!


----------

